
Purchasing Bitcoins in Norway just got 10 times harder - wslh
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/5fovhp/purchasing_bitcoins_in_norway_just_got_10_times/
======
sampple
Is it just me who left the Bitcoin train? Those of you who are still on it
what do you it for?

